# blue jacaranda (Jacaranda mimosifolia) = γιακαράντα, τζακαράντα (στον Γεννάδιο, 1914: ιακαράνδη η μιμηλήφυλλος)



## Costas (May 29, 2010)

*Ποιο είναι αυτό το δέντρο;*

Γνωρίζει καμιά/κανείς ποιο είναι αυτό το δέντρο, που λουλουδίζει αυτό το μήνα παντού στην Αθήνα;








Μου έχουν απαντήσει πως είναι 1) ακακία, 2) ακακία Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, αλλά η 2) έχει, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, τελείως άλλα άνθη, της δε πρώτης το γουγκλάρισμα δεν μου δίνει ποτέ τις φωτογραφίες με τα μοβ λουλούδια που ποστάρισα εγώ. Οπότε;


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Jacaranda mimosifolia
ελληνιστί γιακαράντα (κι ο παλίσανδρος στην ίδια οικογένεια ανήκει)


----------



## Costas (May 29, 2010)

Α, ευχαριστώ πολύ, SBE! Έτσι μου την είχε αναφέρει κι ένας Κινέζος tour leader, λέγοντας πως την έχει δει στη Νότια Αφρική, αλλά μου το είπε προφορικά, ως djakalenda σπασμένο τηλέφωνο)!


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Επειδή στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει αμηχανία ως προς την απόδοση του ονόματος του είδους, _mimosifolia_ σημαίνει «με φύλλα σαν της μιμόζας». Αλλά όχι *_μιμοσιφόλια_, όπως διαβάζω στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια. Η λόγια ονομασία της μιμόζας είναι _μιμηλή_ (_μιμηλός_ είναι «ο επιτήδειος στο να μιμείται, μιμητικός»). Όσο για το ξενικό:

mod.L. (Colin 1619: see Hatz.-Darm. s.v.), app. f. L. _mīm-us_ mime n. + -_ōsa_ fem. of -_ōsus_ suffix. The name seems to have been meant to allude to the ‘mimicry’ of conscious life shown by the Sensitive Plant. (OED)


Η μεταγραφή _γιακαράντα_ έχει ενδιαφέρον. Γράφει κάποιος, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει δίκιο:

The name _Mimosifolia_ means having leaves like the Mimosa tree, but the tree [was] described by Mr. Otto Degener in the _Journal of the New York Botanical Gardens_ as _Jacaranda acutefolia_. He says: "The acute-leaved Jacaranda has been introduced usually under the wrong scientific name. Even the common name Jacaranda is seldom pronounced correctly. It comes from Brazil, where the literates speak largely Portuguese and in that language the letter "j" is pronounced like the "z" in "azure," and in this word the last vowel is accented." 

Κι αν δεν το λέμε _ζακαράντα_, είναι περίεργο που δεν το λέμε πιο συχνά _τζακαράντα_ (έτσι το έλεγα εγώ). Το λόγιο είναι *ιακαράνδη*.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Για να τη δούμε λίγο καλύτερα και ν' ακούσουμε την προφορά της, από την Αργεντινή, όμως.​ 
El Jacarandá - María Elena Walsh ​


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Άσε καλύτερα. Από το ισπανικό χακαραντά, καλύτερο το djakalenda του Κινέζου!


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Αυτό το βραζιλιάνικο, μας κάνει; :)


----------



## Costas (May 29, 2010)

Αλλά και η προφορά γιακαραντά θεμελιώνεται ως εξής:

Origin:
1745–55; < Pg jacarandá < Tupi yacarandá, όπου Tupi λαός αυτοχθόνων της Βραζιλίας.

Άρα "τζα", "για", "χα", "ζα", ανάλογα με το πώς προφέρει ο κάθε λαός το γράμμα j.

Στο άρθρο της wikipedia για τους Τούπι, έχει το εξής ενδιαφέρον (τα παχιά δικά μου):

Cannibalism was part of their ritual after a war. The warriors captured from other Tupi tribes were eaten as they believed they were absorbing their strength. The practice of cannibalism among the Tupi was known in Europe by Hans Staden, a German soldier and mariner who was captured by the Tupi. *Staden was taken three times to be eaten in a cannibal ritual, but the Indians refused to eat him, because he cried and asked for leniency. According to Darcy Ribeiro, the Tupinambá "did not eat cowards".* Back in Europe, Staden published a book about his experience among the Brazilian Indians, which was published in 1557.

Για το djakalenda του Κινέζου, σκέφτηκα πως δεν είναι μόνο το σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, αλλά και η τροπή του r σε l στη γλώσσα τους (κατά το Σωκράτης -> Σικουλάτης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2010)

Από το όνομα της φυλής Tupi ονομάστηκε στα γερμανικά Topinambur (αγγλ. Jerusalem artichoke) και το φυτό _Helianthus tuberosus_, το οποίο οι ιθαγενείς ονόμαζαν _Hxiben_







και του οποίου οι βολβοί χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ στη γερμανική κουζίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό. Επίσης, είναι καλή πηγή φρουκτόζης και χρησιμοποιείται στην παραγωγή προϊόντων για διαβητικούς, ενώ από την απόσταξή τους προκύπτει το τοπικό ποτό της Βάδης _Rossler_ ή _Topi_.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Γιατί τότε δεν βάζουμε στον τίτλο το πλήρες όνομα, Ιακαράνδη η μιμηληφυλλος, κοινώς μπλα μπλα μπλα;


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Γιατί τότε δεν βάζουμε στον τίτλο το πλήρες όνομα, Ιακαράνδη η μιμηληφυλλος, κοινώς μπλα μπλα μπλα;


Done.

Εμένα πάντως με τράβηξε η ιστορία του Γερμανού. Από το _Cambridge companion to travel writing_:

Little is known of Staden aside from the story of his nine-month captivity among the Tupi in Brazil. While in Portuguese service as a gunner in the early 1550s, Staden was surprised by a parry of Tupinamba warriors, stripped naked and beaten, and immediately carried off. It was apparent that he was destined for sacrifice as a prisoner of war. He was duly prepared to be ritually killed but a timely attack of toothache led him to refuse food and he grew thin. Questioned about the disposition of the Portuguese, Staden instead suggested that it was the Tupinikin who were planning to attack his captors. When this prediction came true, Staden went on to suggest that the moon, a source of evil and sickness in native cosmology, was angry with the Tupinamba. When his captors subsequently fell sick this became a further proof, and gave Staden an opportunity to perform as a prophet-healer and to suggest that he had interceded with his ‘all-powerful’ god to relieve them of their afflictions. His success gave him an untouchable status, but the Tupinamba did not want to give up their strange and potent new prophet-healer and his captivity continued. Staden recounts his observation of the cannibal demise of other captives, including Portuguese, and the frustrated attempts he made to escape with various visiting ships. He also joined his captors on raids against enemy villages and observed and commented upon the practice of war. Finally, however, Staden was able to parlay his way aboard a French ship, reaching Honfleur, France, on 20 February 1555.
Staden's text is also important because it is as much a homily of redemption and faith as it is a travel text, Tupi cannibalism being but one of the many tests and redemptive proofs of Christian faith his experience offers. The etymology of ‘travel’ as ‘travail’ becomes fully realised. […]​


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2010)

Σύμπτωση: Από την Athens Voice της Πέμπτης, 27 Μαΐου.*Οι τζακαράντες*
 Η Αθήνα έχει γεμίζει ανθισμένα δέντρα με απίθανα άνθη, αυτό τον καιρό. Στο Πεδίο του Άρεως, στο Άσυλο Ανιάτων, στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, στη Γλυφάδα, στη βίλα Λιβιεράτου (Πατησίων & Ηπείρου), στην οδό Αθηνάς (ιδίως στην οδό Αθηνάς: μπράβο στον Δήμο μας, όποτε κάνει κάτι καλό) κ.λπ. βλέπεις φουντωμένες τις υπέροχες τζακαράντες (που εγώ τουλάχιστον τις έμαθα από το σχετικό στίχο του Σεφέρη, αλλά άργησα να καταλάβω ποιο δέντρο ήταν). Η φωτογραφία αυτής της τζακαράντας, που αναπτύσσεται ανάμεσα σε αψίδες, είναι από την πόλη Κερέρο του Μεξικού. 




​


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

Ε, μια και βρίσκουμε κι άλλους να τη λένε σαν κι εμένα, να αποτολμήσω να προσθέσω την αγγλοπρόφερτη ονομασία στον τίτλο.

Οι τζακαράντες παίζοντας καστανιέτες και χορεύοντας
ρίχναν γύρω στα πόδια τους ένα μενεξεδένιο χιόνι.
Γ. Σεφέρης, _Kerk Str. Oost, Pretoria, Transvaal_ (Ημερολόγιο καταστρώματος, Β’)


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2010)

Η Πρετόρια του Σεφέρη θεωρείται η πόλη των τζακαράντων.

Ερώτηση: αφού mimosifolia σημαίνει "με φύλλα σαν της μιμόζας", και αφού κανένας (εκτός από τους λόγιους) δεν ονομάζει τη μιμόζα άλλο από μιμόζα, κατά ποίο λογιοτατίστικο ήθος πρέπει εμείς να ονομάζουμε το δέντρο αυτό "η μιμηλήφυλλος", έτσι, με άγνωστη ονομασία δέντρου και με απολύτως ντεμοντέ δικατάληκτο επίθετο; Διαφωνώ άρα εντελώς με τον τίτλο του νήματος και προτιμώ εκατό φορές το "μιμοζόφυλλη", ώστε να καταλαβαίνουμε και για τι μιλάμε. Το "μιμηλήφυλλος" μόνο ως χαρίεν κλείσιμο ματιού σε μιαν άλλη εποχή μπορώ να το χωνέψω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2010)

Των τζακαράντων ή των τζακαραντών;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το "μιμηλήφυλλος" μόνο ως χαρίεν κλείσιμο ματιού σε μιαν άλλη εποχή μπορώ να το χωνέψω.


Και έτσι ακριβώς προστέθηκε, μετά από παραίνεση της SBE. Και μάλιστα όχι μόνο του, αλλά με κοτζάμ Ιακαράνδη. Υποθέτω ότι οι γεωπόνοι λένε γιακαράντα ή τζακαράντα και πετάνε το άλλο στα λατινικά, Jacaranda mimosifolia, χωρίς πολλές καθαρευουσιανιές και επιτηδεύσεις. Στα ονόματα των φυτών και των ζώων υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά τέτοια απολιθώματα που ομολογώ ότι με διασκεδάζουν. Ελπίζω όταν τα γράφω κάπου ότι δεν θα πάει ο άλλος να τα χρησιμοποιήσει χωρίς να ξέρει τι κάνει. Εδώ αντιθέτως είπα να γράψουν για κόκκινο σπουργίτι, που έπρεπε να ανέβεις σε επίπεδο τάξης (στρουθιόμορφα) για να βρεις επαφή! (Και τα λένε στρουθιόμορφα, όχι σπουργιτόμορφα.)

add: Τιραντών, βεραντών, τζακαραντών;


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2010)

Αρκουδών/αρκούδων, κολεκτιβών/κολεκτίβων, κλπ. (στα κλιτικά παραδείγματα του ΛΚΝ υπάρχουν και τα δύο, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, αν και δεν μπορώ να τα ελέγξω τώρα)

Κακώς ελπίζεις, αγαπητέ nickel. Μας βλέπει κόσμος, κι ένας τίτλος είναι μια σαφής υπόδειξη σ' αυτό τον κόσμο τού τι προτείνουμε ως φόρουμ. Αλφαβήτα. (Συγνώμη --νιώθω σα να δείχνω στον παππού μου τ' αμπελοχώραφά του). Αλλιώς, πρόσθεσε στον τίτλο μια γελαστή φατσούλα με τα δόντια να φαίνονται.

Τα πτηνά, τι να κάνουμε; τρώγονται, τα στρουθία επίσης, η μιμήλη ή πώς διάολο λέγεται δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα! Άλλωστε, αποφάσισε: χιούμορ ή στα σοβαρά; Αν χιούμορ, τότε δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα στρουθιόμορφα. Εκτός κι αν στα σοβαρά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο και δεν θα διαφθείρω παρθένους μεταφραστές.

Συνημμένη η σελίδα από τον Γεννάδιο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2010)

Ε ναι, τώρα πολύ καλύτερα, μπορείς και να ελπίζεις! :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2010)

Το δέντρο έχει την τιμητική του, λόγω εποχής. Από ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ:

Αυτά και άλλα πολλά προσπαθήσαμε να αναδείξουμε το τελευταίο δεκαπενθήμερο του Μαΐου στον υπαίθριο χώρο του Ζαππείου, κάτω από τον εντυπωσιακό μοβ πέπλο που άπλωναν οι ιακαράνδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Να που τελικά ο Γεννάδιος παίρνει κόσμο στο λαιμό του...


----------



## Costas (Jun 2, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την ιακαράνδη αλλά με τη μιμηλήφυλλο...


----------



## danae (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ για ακακία το ήξερα, ούτε που φανταζόμουν ότι έχουμε στην Ελλάδα το εξωτικό δέντρο χακαραντά! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Από την Athens Voice αυτής της εβδομάδας:
*Οι τζακαράντες *
Ο κ. Διονύσης Μαυροσκότης αντιγράφει και στέλνει τα «επίσημα» στοιχεία ταυτότητας του δέντρου (φωτό της προηγούμενης βδομάδας) από επιγραφή στον Εθνικό Κήπο: ΓΙΑΚΑΡΑΝΤΑ Η ΟΞΥΦΥΛΛΗ. Κοινό όνομα: Γιακαράντα. JACARANTA ACUTIFOLIA. Οικογένεια: BIGNONIACEAE. Καταγωγή: ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑ . ​Η επιγραφή της στον Εθνικό Κήπο, λοιπόν, την ονομάζει Γιακαράντα η Οξύφυλλη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Όπως λέει η W στο λήμμα για την _blue jacaranda_:
Older sources give it the systematic name _Jacaranda acutifolia_, but it is nowadays more usually classified as _Jacaranda mimosifolia_. 

Και πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιό το _acutifolia_ για να έχει ο Γεννάδιος την _mimosifolia_. Από την άλλη, είναι μια λύση η «οξύφυλλος». Αλλά όχι *_Jacaranta_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ευρήματα από τη ζζζακαραντά, χακαραντά, τζακαράντα, γιακαράντα, ιακαράνδη, djakalenda jacaranda. ... Και το πρώτο κομμάτι του εξαιρετικού δίσκου Jacarandá του Luiz Bonfá - συνθέτη μέρους της μουσικής τού _Orfeu Negro_ - γιατί το δεύτερο, το ομώνυμο, δεν το βρήκα. ...



Το βρήκα και ταιριάζει στη τζακαράντα. Jacarandá - Luiz Bonfá 






Διανηματικό ταξίδι μέσω Πλούτωνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 15, 2013)

To whom it may concern: στις _Τρεις όμορφες Κουβανές_ το είχα βάλει γιακαράντα, με υποσημείωση. Γενικά όμως το βιβλίο το είχα γεμίσει υποσημειώσεις (για άλλους λόγους, όχι για τις γιακαράντες) και έχωσα απλώς άλλη μία. Αν γενικά* δεν *είχα υποσημειώσεις, δεν θα έβαζα μία ξεκούδουνη μόνο για τη γιακαράντα.


> "Όταν ήμουν μικρός, σηκωνόταν πριν το ξημέρωμα για να προλάβει όλες τις δουλειές που έπρεπε να γίνουν πριν σκορπίσει το ασκέρι – οι μεγάλοι στη δουλειά, οι μικροί στο σχολείο, οι μεσαίοι στο πανεπιστήμιο. Με τα φανάρια του δρόμου ακόμη αναμμένα, σκούπιζε το πεζοδρόμιο, όπου οι θαλερές γιακαράντες* έριχναν τα άνθη ή τα φύλλα τους, αναλόγως την εποχή, σκεπάζοντας τις πλάκες μ’ ένα βαθυκόκκινο χαλί ή ένα στρώμα ξερόκλαδων."
> 
> *γιακαράντα (jacaranda, ισπανική προφορά χακαράντα, Jacaranda spp): δέντρο ιθαγενές της Νότιας Αμερικής με μωβ άνθη που καλλιεργείται ως καλλωπιστικό.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 15, 2013)

Tη τζακαράντα την πρωτοσυνάντησα εκεί στα μακρινά νάιντιζ ως τίτλο βιβλίου διδασκαλίας αγγλικών.* Όταν ρώτησα την φροντιστηριάρχισσα τι σημαίνει Τζακαράντα (δεν είναι δυνατόν να διδάσκεις ένα βιβλίο και να μη γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει ο τίτλος του ) μου απάντησε με έκπληξη: _Καλέ! Γεμάτος είναι ο τόπος απ' αυτά τα πανέμορφα δέντρα με τα μοβ ανθάκια!_
Κι έτσι την έμαθα. :)

*Το αναζητώ στο διαδίκτυο αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν εκδίδεται πια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

...
Jacaranda - KTU






Kimmo Pohjonen: accordion, Pat Mastelotto: rhythmic devices, beats and noises, Trey Gunn: Warr guitar


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2014)

...
Jacaranda Tree - Josh Garrels






I'll be a jacaranda tree
In Indiana
I say
Greenhoused and sung to

I pray light will
Leak from our pockets
We'll be drenched, overcome
At night the fireflies
Streamers at our sides
Silent flaming arcs of hope

All things will change
We wait for the rain
And the promise remains


----------

